# My first video



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

This is my first video I don't know how you guys can post the video in your thread so here is the link to you-tube, this was cleaning up after the store closed and yes I did clean up the sidewalk when I was done.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Here you go..


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks so how did you do that?


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

When you go to any youtube video viewing...(unless it's on your userpage)

Directly to the right of the video there will be two codes...one for the URL that you posted in your original post, and then one that says "embed". 

Copy and Paste the entire "embed" code into your text in your post...

the rest happens magically...


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Cool thanks


----------

